# Kohan 2 Kings Of War



## ExileOfDreamZ (Dec 28, 2009)

*Kohan 2 Kings Of War FATAL ERROR*

I Installed The Game And Patched It But When I Start It Up It Shows The Title Screen Then Exits Out And Says:


An Error Has Occured:
ERROR:
C:\Program Files\TimeGate Studios\ Kohan II Kings Of War\data.rwd\Game\actor_commands.tgi(0): Unknown data cannot be added to this data manager: 'hq_attatch'

Anyone Got A Idea To Fix This?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi there. Welcome to TSF.

Have you tried simply reinstalling the game? Try all of these steps.

If none of them help, try this:

Uninstall the game with RevoUninstaller, restart your computer then install the game again.


----------



## Cyberstormer (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello there,

I was following these steps and reinstalled the game few times.

Before patching, the game was working, and it was version 1.1.4.

after updating it to 1.2.3, the same error is not allowing me to launch the game.

I got the patch from this site:

Kohan II: Kings of War 1.2.3 Patch - File Downloads, Patches, Mods and Demos for PC Games at Shacknews.com

Looking forward for reply, a lot of time has passed, maybe there is any new solution  And I am Windows 8 user.


----------

